# Study visa from zimbabwe



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi Guys 

I would like to know of anyone has a recent waiting time upon submitting their study visa application at VFS in Bulawayo or Harare in Zimbabwe , been waiting 4 weeks today.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to know of anyone has a recent waiting time upon submitting their study visa application at VFS in Bulawayo or Harare in Zimbabwe , been waiting 4 weeks today.


8 weeks minimum. But for most cases I have seen it's usually 16 weeks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

16 weeks thats 4 months? One would have lost the entire semester then?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

jollem said:


> 16 weeks thats 4 months? One would have lost the entire semester then?


People are waiting 6 months for work visas. It's a mess over there.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

terryZW said:


> People are waiting 6 months for work visas. It's a mess over there.


Got it in 6 weeks 2 days.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Got it in 6 weeks 2 days.


I've been waiting for about 3 months and have decided to cancel my application for a CSV. SA embassy has been withholding my passport for 3 months. I have a chance to migrate outside of Africa as a whole hence why I need to recall my passport and cancel the application. SA has proven that it hates foreigners especially Zimbabweans so I would rather go to a country that actually values and welcomes my skillsets


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> I've been waiting for about 3 months and have decided to cancel my application for a CSV. SA embassy has been withholding my passport for 3 months. I have a chance to migrate outside of Africa as a whole hence why I need to recall my passport and cancel the application. SA has proven that it hates foreigners especially Zimbabweans so I would rather go to a country that actually values and welcomes my skillsets


You should just withdraw your passport and submit an affidavit, rather than cancel. I know it's frustrating but I wouldn't blame SA for the visa applications taking time from Zimbabwe, the 3 month+ waiting time isn't the general norm for all embassies. Applications from Namibia, Lesotho, Swaziland, etc are all done in a few weeks. Zimbabwe accounts for an unusually high number of total applications, which means it takes a lot of time to process the applications since this is just an embassy not a dedicated home affairs office. The other problem is that Zimbabwe's civic/gvt systems are quite archaic and mostly manual so it takes a lot longer for the embassy to get your details verified by Zimbabwean government than it would take in other countries. Just hang in there!


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

terryZW said:


> You should just withdraw your passport and submit an affidavit, rather than cancel. I know it's frustrating but I wouldn't blame SA for the visa applications taking time from Zimbabwe, the 3 month+ waiting time isn't the general norm for all embassies. Applications from Namibia, Lesotho, Swaziland, etc are all done in a few weeks. Zimbabwe accounts for an unusually high number of total applications, which means it takes a lot of time to process the applications since this is just an embassy not a dedicated home affairs office. The other problem is that Zimbabwe's civic/gvt systems are quite archaic and mostly manual so it takes a lot longer for the embassy to get your details verified by Zimbabwean government than it would take in other countries. Just hang in there!


I have applied for study permits for my undergrad, honours and masters at the embassy. If I remember correctly Critical skills used to take 4 weeks and study permits used to take 2 weeks or less and the requirements were not as strict as when VFS was introduced. The embassy has been aware for over 5 years that Zimbabwe has a lot of applicants but in true African tradition solving the problem seems elusive to them. 

To make matters worse due to the recent power cuts I have heard that the embassy staff just sits on those papers and waits for power to come back. If they are not capable of handling the high number of applications they should ship them with DHL/Fedex in batches to home affairs Pretoria for processing. Uk does this and their visas come out in less than 3 weeks. After having paid USD75 at VFS and a further USD133 the maximum processing time should be 8 weeks.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> I have applied for study permits for my undergrad, honours and masters at the embassy. If I remember correctly Critical skills used to take 4 weeks and study permits used to take 2 weeks or less and the requirements were not as strict as when VFS was introduced. The embassy has been aware for over 5 years that Zimbabwe has a lot of applicants but in true African tradition solving the problem seems elusive to them.
> 
> To make matters worse due to the recent power cuts I have heard that the embassy staff just sits on those papers and waits for power to come back. If they are not capable of handling the high number of applications they should ship them with DHL/Fedex in batches to home affairs Pretoria for processing. Uk does this and their visas come out in less than 3 weeks. After having paid USD75 at VFS and a further USD133 the maximum processing time should be 8 weeks.


I understand your frustration, believe when I first applied for my SA visa it took about a week. Although, this was years ago and things have since changed. The situation in Zimbabwe has pushed more and more people into trying to leave the country so I'm sure you can image how difficult it has been for SA to manage that. I definitely agree that things would go smoother if SA were like the UK, but they're also currently battling their own issues in the DHA with understaffed offices, being able to issue birth certificates, IDs, passports, etc on time and other issues so getting visa applications from Zimbabwe quicker may not be at the top of the list right now but alas, it's still a worthy migration destination hence we are all here on this forum with the same agenda.

The issue with visa application from Zimbabwe is a Zimbabwean one, and it would be unfair to blame SA for not making assisting us a priority. I'm sure if it weren't for the power cuts, issues with Zim gvt corruption and non-functioning systems, we would also get the privilege of having fast application lead times like other countries. But then again if that were the case we probably wouldn't be so eager to leave. All the best with your application.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

"The issue with visa application from Zimbabwe is a Zimbabwean one"

I disagree, kindly read the link below

https://mg.co.za/article/2019-05-31-00-immigration-act-upended-by-legal-chaos

Having 1 year experience as a requirement for CSV is not a regulation that appears in the immigration act that is printed on a white board when you enter VFS Harare yet they want it. They randomly change the required bank statement amount, be it in rands, USD or the Zim dollar. It's not a Zimbabwean issue, it's a South African immigration and home affairs issue. If you go on the facebook forum you will find medical aid as a requirement for a CSV when applying from Namibia. That level of inconsistency is mind boggling. Zimbabwe has the highest number of applicants and so it should be a priority since they pay the same high fees than any other applicant pays from other countries. 

Applicants are fewer since USD is hard to find. When I applied there was no one at the VFS offices. The high bank balances and other strenuous things that one needs to apply for an SA visa means that only the privileged do apply. The number of CSV (including general work is less than 10 000) issued is given on the attached image below. Mind you that figure is for the whole world.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Look. Even they wanted to, DHA cannot please everyone. Clearly not you at least. They are barely able to satisfy everyone in South Africa, those waiting to get in would be even harder. As much as your high fees may make you feel worthy of special treatment, majority of the bill is footed by taxpayers. Surely you don’t think the $130 per head pays for all the offices, salaries and operations required to issue visas. Immigration is a privilege, not a right and I think any country that people actually want to move to has some form of restrictions. Generally, countries prefer immigrants with money who won’t be a burden to taxpayers. The requirements also differ depending on where you come from. When I applied for a UK visa, I had to submit additional documentation that my South African citizen colleagues had to submit to apply. It’s not easy, you’re right. But also remember Zimbabweans’ need to escape their country is not a South African priority. Let’s just be fair. Despite your disappointment in how things are being run in SA, you are still trying to get an SA visa, meaning you understand that it’s still a good deal.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Did you read the link I posted on my comment. You seem to be defending SA home affairs and their inconsistency with visa applications particularly from Zimbabwe.

"Surely you don’t think the $130 per head pays for all the offices, salaries and operations required to issue visas"

You seem to think I'm daft? 

I am cancelling my application this month. Wasted time and effort on a nation that clearly discriminates on Zimbabwean applicants. No effort to contact and publish realistic time lines is made. Totally unaccepted


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Dude when it comes to DHA South Africa you really need to put on your big boy pants and be patient.
DHA is inherently inconsistent everywhere not just Zim. Inconsistent in terms of time and inconsitent
in terms of requirements. If you think you dont like their inconsitences and you wanna try some 
other country. Buy all means go for it. DHA doesnt really care about that.

If you think waiting 3 months is the worst thing you are in for surprise when DHA rejects your application
for a very ridiculous reason. 
I have been once told at immigration at the airport that my VISA was fake yet I got the VISA from DHA through the VFS process
myself. The took take my passport and went away and I waited for about 20 mins. They came back
and said all good you free to come in. 

Moral of the story is that its a bumpy ride with DHA. There are some people who are lucky to
get everything go smooth but its not uncommon to face the bumps like you are facing now.


----------



## DaniDaniMhlanga (Mar 29, 2019)

Been waiting for my CSV that i applied for first week of December in Byo. This is my 8th month


----------

